# A Cool Night Photo of my Widebody R32



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

My mate took this picture last night... This is a Teaser I was told.

It looks like I just landed from space or something. I will get the proper pictures later this week, I'll post them up when I get it. :thumbsup: 











Welcome to Earth!!!! :runaway:


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

That's an awsome photo.


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

OMG makes me wish that I had a R32.....

That is sweet, pure hardcore sex on wheels 

What wideboy is it?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Great photo  

There's something very evo-esque in the look of that car


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought there was something very "R34-esque" about it.

Cracking photo though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Bodykit have about 6 different manufacture on it, so it is all mix up.

Its a bit of a R34 Ztune front wing with an oversize R33/EVO rear wing, plus a bunch of other things... But I am happy with the end result. 

Thanks for the comment guys... I can't wait for the full size hi-res one, new wall paper coming for sure.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome R32 and awesome pic mate :bowdown1:


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

That could be a cover shot on any mag. Easy! Nice one


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like some kind of hard mo'fo Transformer.......Widearchatron!!

Good effort


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

More pics of the rear wing please....I am looking for something different....:smokin:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Grr, that is just naughty!
Great photo, love the Midnight Purple backdrop!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, the purple backdrop I think is "slightly" photochopped...

I think the background is more blue then purple.... Here is a couple more that my friend send me... 

The Front Shot










The Rear Shot










The Underground Shot


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Your mate's pretty handy with a camera! make sure you post or link to the high res ones mate, in need of a new background! Your car looks great.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks grate but i feel you are turning it more into an R34
you'r really lucky to have a friend who can take pictures like those
waht was his camera?!


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

If you remove that big as$ wing on the rear, the car would look much better !


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Not sure what camera he is using, but it is alot better then mine...

Saying that, he just use this cheapo tripod...so he did do good for sure given the equipment... He is pretty handy with photochop too... :runaway: 



SR BEAST said:


> If you remove that big as$ wing on the rear, the car would look much better !


Yea, but that would be boring... 
Plus sometime I run out of room to put my cup of tea on the rear arches, so I got to use the wing...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

dude that underground shot is awesome (love underground shots!)


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## hassa (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice pics matey. But that kit who is it made by§ the back panel not matches for the front and the lines look funny.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Very, very nice car. Its got the looks and performance.... It doesn't look like the average R32...love it.
Is it by any chance for sale ?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Flint said:


> Very, very nice car. Its got the looks and performance.... It doesn't look like the average R32...love it.
> Is it by any chance for sale ?


Thanks...

Yes it is for sale actually... but for £26K, there isn't much interests. :chuckle: 

Love this car, and even if it sells for £26K (which it won't), I couldn't think of anything else to replace it. :smokin:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont normaly like big bodykit skylines but take the rear spoiler off & that would be sexy as!:bowdown1:

PS The pics are wicked.


----------

